# Double leash for two dogs



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Before I begin, I am still a one-dog, one-cat woman.
Though sometimes I pet-sit my friend's dachshund.

I do find walking 2 dogs overwhelming and almost lost one where he got off my wrist as it dropped while picking up poops in a bag.
Not worth the safety issue to lose either my Henry or visiting dog - so I walked each one individually, shortened the length of the walk, but still tiring for me.

How is it with the double leash if I invest in one of those for these visits? Will have have better peace of mind, or continue with the double walks (and keep up with my vitamins for my strength?)

I could not find the threads that discussed this previously. Thx!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You will need to train them to walk together with the lead splitter, but that isn't too hard. You'll have to find the right length of a splitter that works for you. If you get it too short, the dog who is more assertive will pull the other one around. If you get it too long, they will still get a little chaotic until they learn how to walk on it together. I like a splitter between 8"-12" (that's per lead, so double it to tell you how far apart they can be).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a coupler. It's adjustable but I keep it at 12". It did take a while to walk together in cooperation, first wanting to go in different directions at different times. Bentley walks faster than Evye so she has to do some trotting. Midway Bentley starts slowing down and its a pleasurable walk. I'm too lazy to take 2 separate walks a day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I go back and forth depending on the dogs and how long of a walk. Dash and Belle are perfect as they walk at the same pace and both want to be ahead. I use a bit over a foot coupler for them and it is perfect as it never gets dragged- no one gives up power. 

On the other hand, Dora HATES the coupler with Belle. She lays down and it turns into me tripping over dogs. So when Dora needs to be connected, I have one of the rings with 4 foot long leads connected to the bag with handle (can't remember the brand name). It lets each of them have their own space and keep walking but they do get tangled. If I let them stop to potty or sniff but I don't allow that and they have learned that.

I need to get a shorter coupler as I was going to try and show Dash and Dora in brace obedience. But that is going to take some work


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the best double leash I have tried. Comes, in nylon, leather, nylon and leather. The all leather is too heavy! (yes I of course have two of these...one that is too heavy and just sits there!) What I like about it is that the split is up close to the handle so you can still easily control each leash/dog separately.

http://petwalkerplus.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> I use a coupler.


Coupler! That's the more common name for what I was calling a "lead splitter". You'll probably find the items more easily if you call them a coupler.

Glad you used that name Evye & Amanda!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got a coupler too, a nylon one at about $10. It works great, but I often end up using two leashes instead. Of course, my hands are big and I can handle them. lol


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a pricier option, but it's the _only_ way I walk my dogs. I have a waist belt, a very good quality one I bought years ago (multiple walks a day for nearly six years with a 40+ lb dog that pulls **hard**). You can get cheaper ones at Petsmart now.

So, on the front I have a heavy duty swivel that I bought at a hardware store (which I just found out does need to be replaced every so many years). It has one end that easily attatches to the metal ring via a hook to the front of the waist belt, and another end that has no opening. I have the ends of their leashes on a heavy duty, locking caribeaner bought at our local rock climb shop. This caribeaner hooks onto the swivel on the end that has no opening. So, off we go and they can twist around each other how ever they like without getting tangled up with the swivel on there (they just can't go *behind* and back around *me*).

It's totally hands free. Then I have a really good Gentle Leader treat bag b/c the opening on it is fantastic. In that goes the doggie mace, the doggie bags, disposable gloves and a couple wet cloths in case they are needed. The people mace hooks onto the front of the waist belt for easy reaching. I have my keys attatched very well to this treat bag as well, so they won't get lost.

For me it's the perfect set-up since they pull hard (hence the heavy duty waist belt I ordered), and I have both hands free if needed.
I once walked a neighbors beagle on a retractable leash, and I was so miserable trying to keep ahold of that thing that I gave her the leash back (we were walking together). I did not enjoy keeping up with that leash at all.

Lynn


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use a coupler too. I got it on ebay. I never taught the boys how to walk together, they just figured it out the hard way

I like using harnesses with the coupler, just in case one pulls.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I like the petwalker too...*

It doesn't tangle at all.

Now when I dog sit, they are on a different set up and braid back and forth.

Sue Nelson used it for five dogs...and it worked!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought a brace or coupler when my DD's Matilda was here. I have used it some with Smarty and Galen, but Smarty is so much larger Galen gets pulled when Smarty decides to go smell or pee. It works best with these two after the first mile or so.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I use a nylon coupler on all my walks in the city. The dogs are great with it, and it makes walks easier for me, especially at crosswalks, encountering squirrels, etc.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> It doesn't tangle at all.
> 
> Now when I dog sit, they are on a different set up and braid back and forth.
> 
> Sue Nelson used it for five dogs...and it worked!


I love the petwalker - I have two and walk four dogs. I'd love to figure out how to get them all on one so I would have one hand free. I've tried putting them on a coupler on the end of the petwalker - it was okay but not great. I'd love to know how Sue used it for five. I tried to put three leads on one pet walker but then it tangled. I've tried to come up with some options buying various "things" at the hardware store.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

arlene said:


> I tried to put three leads on one pet walker but then it tangled. I've tried to come up with some options buying various "things" at the hardware store.


I think if you try the swivel thing I mentioned it would work. Read about my setup - if you can understand how I did it. It would be the same concept, only I am attatching one end to a waist belt, whereas you are wanting to hold the leash. It's the swivel part that makes it where it won't tangle. Just remember to get a new one about every 1 1/2 years. Mine broke off after a couple of years of use.

Lynn


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Tried a coupler when I first got Taylor. Capote just dragged her around..so I taught them just to walk one on each side of me with each leash.. Seemed to work better. lol. Poor Taylor couldn't get a good tinkle in even if she tried..


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Chasza said:


> I think if you try the swivel thing I mentioned it would work. Read about my setup - if you can understand how I did it. It would be the same concept, only I am attatching one end to a waist belt, whereas you are wanting to hold the leash. It's the swivel part that makes it where it won't tangle. Just remember to get a new one about every 1 1/2 years. Mine broke off after a couple of years of use.
> 
> Lynn


Lynn,

Can you be more descriptive on your swivel thing - I tried this and it works for two dogs but when I add the third or fourth, they get tangled. The swivel thing (so technical) is the same thing that is on the petwalker just a larger version so I could attach more leads.

Arlene


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Arlene,

I tried to enlarge a picture of the petwalker, but it wouldn't work. So, I didn't know that it had a swivel mechanism on it.

I honestly don't understand why it wouldn't work for more than one dog -- you've just got to have a big enough swivel to accomodate the leashes.

I *think* it is called a hook and swivel. I found them at Lowes and Home Depot. Both are in the hardware dept. Lowes had them in bins on a wall. Home Depot had them just hanging on a pegboard display. The hooks come in different sizes and they will show pictures where the hook is hanging and is carrying or holding a load on one end. They give the weight measurements of how much each can hold - such as 880 lbs. I found this next to the caribiners.

You know the standard hook on a standard leash where you have a hook that you pull back the notch on in order to open up the hook end? They have that type, but the type I like better doesn't have a pull back knob....it just has an inset section that you push in and then it attatches to whatever you want to hook to it.

The other end of this is a solid ring and that ring opening twists and turns. If you get one that is large enough, then you can add multiple leashes. The thing is tho...you can't just add a leash to the solid end b/c there is no way to attach a leash. That is where the caribiners come into play. I use larger, heavy duty locking ones b/c I have big dogs (terrier, aussie) that pull hard. I wouldn't want to use a small cheap one due to the chance of it breaking, but you can get smaller, quality ones to use. The carininers that they hardware stores sell are usually small, like for key chains, and found a bunch in a box --- those I would NOT use for my dogs (even small dogs). Get better quality ones for safety purposes. So, you attatch the caribiner to the solid end with the ring opening (it's almost round, but not quite). Then attatch the leads to the caribiner.

*I haven't yet had an opportunity to try this with 3 dogs....so maybe I am wrong.....maybe it won't work with 3.* It just seems to me like there's no reason it wouldn't. I apologize if I am wrong and am misleading you. Maybe it doesn't work with more than 2 dogs. Since I haven't used it, and am only assuming it will work, then I could be misleading you about this. *My sincere apologies if this is the case.*

Lynn


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

arlene said:


> Lynn,
> 
> Can you be more descriptive on your swivel thing - I tried this and it works for two dogs but when I add the third or fourth, they get tangled. The swivel thing (so technical) is the same thing that is on the petwalker just a larger version so I could attach more leads.
> 
> Arlene


Is it one of these things? http://www.umei.com/hooks/bolt-snaps-1-10.htm


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hmmmm... I'm trying to picture this in my mind and I can see it working well with 2 dogs because the swivel would keep the leashes from tangling when the dogs cross themselves right over left or left over right. With a third dog, though, they have the chance to braid the leashes, so I think you'd have to add more swivels. :juggle:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

No need to apologize - I think you had the same idea that I did.

Good buddy is right . . . third dog braids the others when they cross paths . . . fourth dog really screws things up. I wish mine all walked in a straight line but that only works for about two minutes. Then we get all twisted up.

For now I will stick with two on each side.

Somewhere, I believe on this forum and before I had 4 dogs and this was a concern, someone posted a leash they had made for multiple dogs so they could exit a motorhome in the event of an emergency. I don't think there were any swivels but rather a long lead with hooks and each dog was on a short lead connected to the long one. More of a dogs walk in line rather than side by side. I can't seem to find it. I'm not sure this would work for long walks but it might be helpful for me for short ones. Does anyone recall that thread?

Arlene


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is the 3 that I dont use ever (to be honest, I dont know where it is!) It is too short to tangle though. But they are always moving around and ducking under it to be in front.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Good going, Christy!! Yep, I use one like the first three in the line-up. Much better having a picture than something I am trying to describe!!


Amanda, those short lengths look hard to use. For different size dogs, I don't think it would work at all. And it really wouldn't work when one dog tried to potty and I'm trying to keep the other dogs from stepping in the fresh deposit! I can understand why you end up not using yours -- it just seems too short for practical purposes. But, I do see the advantage of using this around busy city streets where you don't want the dogs going very far at all in a different direction.

Well, as suggested, could you have multiple swivels? Have one main one that two other swivels are attatched to. Then hook only two dogs up to one swivel? Would that have a chance of working?

Lynn


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My guys don't like the short couplers / lead splitters. I tried to attach coulplers to the end of the pet walker plus. Basically, splitting the two leads into 4. Did not work well at all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Would this work?*

http://superleash.com/Add A Dog Leash Connectors and Couplers.htm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See the problem with more than 2, the longer, the more likely tangled. For my 3, no one wants to be in the middle so they cross out to the outside. If anyone has a 3 that they love and doesnt tangle, could you please take a video of your dogs using it. I have given up.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Linda, that looks like it would work and yet.... truthfully this guy has his ad so well laid out with the dogs all in correct position like a well trained dog team. My guys just aren't going to walk in formation though LOL! They are going to be fighting for lead position, pulling opposite directions and putting their faces where they don't belong when someone needs to poop! What works best for my pack is free play in the back yard where they can run wild and when we go for walks, I take one or two at a time or I get DH to handle some leashes too! :tea:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Linda,

Thanks for that link . . . it gave me some ideas.

I have two that walk pretty well and will head in the same direction most of the time. I have two that will walk for a short period and then get bored and want to investigate every single bush, tree, bug, etc. 

I'm thinking that I could set up the four dog style with some parts I have already. I may have to improvise but I think I could see if it would work. If I add a swivel like on the pet walker to the front two then they could change sides without getting tangled. The back two would have to be cooperative and stay in their proper place. It's worth a try.

Thanks! A picture is worth a thousand words.

Arlene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Somewhere, I believe on this forum and before I had 4 dogs and this was a concern, someone posted a leash they had made for multiple dogs so they could exit a motorhome in the event of an emergency. I don't think there were any swivels but rather a long lead with hooks and each dog was on a short lead connected to the long one. More of a dogs walk in line rather than side by side. I can't seem to find it. I'm not sure this would work for long walks but it might be helpful for me for short ones. Does anyone recall that thread?

Arlene"*

Arlene, I remember that discussion but I haven't been able to find it yet. I believe we were talking about emergencies and having to evacuate with multiple dogs ... not sure where that is or who posted it though!


----------

